# Woodmizer/Portable Sawmill Owners - E. Tennessee



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Just wondering if there were any Woodmizer/Portable Sawmill Owners in Knoxville/East Tennessee? There's been more than one occasion I wish I knew someone in the area to work with, so I thought I'd ask my fellow LJ's!

Unfortunately, I think my wife would leave me if I brought one home…


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

<< Unfortunately, I think my wife would leave me if I brought one home…  >>

Mine says she wont, oh well I'll keep trying


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got a Timberking 1220 and live in Kingsport, TN. There should be several portable mill owners near Gatlinburg.


----------



## WoodMizerGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Milo,

If you give Wood-Mizer a call, we can do a search in your area for customers who are willing to show their mills. Just give us a call at 800.525.8100 or an email at [email protected] We're here to help!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi WoodMizerGuy!

I think Milo was wanting to do more than just look! I believe he has a log to slice up.


----------



## WoodMizerGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

Good catch, Danpaddles! ;-)

We can give him names of demonstration guys or guys that will cut for him. Most of the time, our customers do a bit of either ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You know, there's that smaller WoodMizer now. I've been pushing the LT10 for so long at my house that I might actually have a chance on the new one


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I will have a log. It's huge, and slightly difficult to get to, but I figured I'd start preparing.

Thanks guys! Give me a shout if you hear anything Woodmizer!


----------



## WoodMizerGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey all,

Wood-Mizer just came out with this "Find a Sawyer" request form.

http://www.woodmizer.com/us/ResourceCenter/FindaCustomSawyer.aspx

Fill out the info, and we'll send you a list of guys in your area. Couldn't be easier! ;-)


----------

